# Texterkennung - Text aus einem/r Bild/Grafik auslesen



## registermann (7. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

möchte gerne einzelne Wörter aus Bildern rausbekomen. z.B.  den Titel eines Buches von einem Coverfoto. Keine Handschrift, lange texte, "unkenntliches" o.ä.

Kennt jmd irgendetwas fertiges das man da verwenden kann?


----------



## Marcinek (7. Nov 2010)

Ja, OCR Software macht das.. Aber ob es sich für Cover eignet will ich jetzt nicht behaupten.


----------



## H3llGhost (8. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ähnliches vor, aber ich denke stark vereinfacht, da ich als Parameter die Schriftart kenne.
Nur leider finde ich nicht wirklich was zu Texterkennung auf Basis einer Mustererkennung mit einer vorgegebenen Schriftart.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht da helfen?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------

